# New binturong baby



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Our female bint at nearly 5 weeks old


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow!

That is amazing...


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Never heard/seen any of these before 

Have to say they looks like hes gonna be boisterous!


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Even though I think binturongs are lovely, I've never been the biggest fan, but they're really gorgeous as babies!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

my fav animal i have always wanted one but never seen one in real life edinbuegh zoo has a pair but everytime i go there never out to be seen


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

If your selling this could you please message me thanks


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Dave.
Well done again.
Cracked it mate.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> my fav animal i have always wanted one but never seen one in real life edinbuegh zoo has a pair but everytime i go there never out to be seen


Longleat has a pair, probably a bit far for you to visit though! 

Well done on another success Dave :no1:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

So cute. 
They are on my dream list to own one day!

I was lucky enough when I did some work experience at a zoo to be able to play with a baby one and from then I was hooked on them! and I was able to train an adult as well. :flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

was that in the uk,this baby is just coming up to 7 weeks old and is an absolute sweetheart,so loving,purring,playing.


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

He is soo cute. My partner's favourite animals at the zoo are the Binturongs.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stunning, you know my feelings on these :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wow!....


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

That's adorable :flrt: I love Binturong


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

*updated photos*

Coming up to 8 weeks old


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable! :flrt:


----------



## animalpalace (May 6, 2012)

*hi*

hello lorna and dave and kids ,u should let me have the binturong as I know you don't like her really :2thumb: hope you are all good
Carl


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

I bet since you had a cuddle of it you have been dreaming of having it :Na_Na_Na_Na: It stays here.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I <3 her, I need one. . . Like now hehe. 
-Elina


----------



## JaydeX (Mar 12, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------

